# new froggies



## Hayley (Apr 12, 2005)

hi guys, not much going on in here so i thought id get some feed back on my new froggie set up! after heaps of research and lost of questions,thanks insetovor!! i decied to do the false bottom thing.
its a 4*2*2, air temp between 21drg at night to 26-29 during the day
humidity between 60-80%. im new to this so any feed back would be great! that window that its in front of dosent get any direct sunlight


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 12, 2005)

real plants in peat moss??? looks good,,whats the moss and plants in?
baz


----------



## insectovor (Apr 12, 2005)

Good work Hayley!!! looks a treat nice bromeliads if the live plants stop working for you just go artificial. I like the look of it...the water could probably be shallower but apart from that it looks good


----------



## Hayley (Apr 12, 2005)

the bottom layer is soceria(sp?) that volicanic rock, then peat moss
then spaghnum moss. i just did the peat moss as substrate because the guy at the nursry said it would keep the groth of the plants slower,and to fertlise with kelp liquid occasionaly to keep them healthy, as it is orgainc and has no chemicals or animal remains that could harm the frogs, hope that makes sence!!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 12, 2005)

and its all in some sort of box? up on bricks?,,i think i'll do a similar thing with a frog tank here
baz


----------



## Hayley (Apr 12, 2005)

thanks insectovor !! i was wondering if it was to full or not. i was sort of thinking long term, along the lines of they dont stay little for long!


----------



## Hayley (Apr 12, 2005)

yep,what i read they use stuff called egg creat which has some thing to do with lights, its a plastic cheecker board type thing, but i used a tray from a bakery, like what they put the bread or pies on,
so the egg creat is sitting on plastic cups.. just wat i had sitting around, on top of the egg stuff is fly wire so the rocks dont fall in the water them more fly wire so the peat moss dosent get into the rocks,then the moss on top. i left one end on the create so three sides are the fish tanks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2005)

Apart from not having to silicon a piece of glass in place, whats the advantage to having the fake bottom?


----------



## womas4me (Apr 12, 2005)

one advantage is you can get fake bottoms without cellulite


----------



## Hayley (Apr 12, 2005)

put me down for one of those bottoms womma!!
the fake bottom is for drainage, i wanted real plants and they die if they get water loged. so by having it this way the water goes down thru the soil the plants take what they need and the rest drains thru the rocks and back into the resivour so the rotts and stuff arnt sitting in water all the time


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2005)

Ahhh yes, i get ya.

Cheers, Alan.


----------



## beknluke (Apr 13, 2005)

nice lil giants and green trees you've got there  They're so cute


----------



## instar (Apr 13, 2005)

Looks great but make sure they cant get underneath the platform and drown. Also put an log or similar branch for them to escape from the water in the right, front corner, small frogs can drown because they cant get grip on glass! yuo'll need the water depth if you add a water heater in winter. otherwise not so deep, a island in the middle would be good too. good work, cheers!


----------

